# Wobbling on miter saw



## H.U.M. (Jun 3, 2008)

here is my story, and the question is at the end.
first, i bought the LS1013. i was very happy with it until it kickbacked so hard that the plastic kerf broke. since it was 2 weeks old i exchanged for the LS1214. it was there that i noticed a huge wobble. changed blade and the same. took it back to the store, tried it there with different blades and kept wobbling. we tried the demo one, and this one was perfect, but why should i go home with a demo? so, i made them open a new LS1214 and this one was wobbling. since i never noticed the wobbling on the 10" (because i never looked to see if it has any) i decided not to take the 12" and get a 10" again. i opened this one up and bang... it was wobbling too. WHAT A FRUSTRATION... we are talking about makita here. i went back again to the store. at this point they were calling me mr. makita. told them about the problem and made them open a new 10". we tried and to the eye it looked perfect. do a cut and if you let the blade down after releasing the trigger, as it slows down you can here a tch, tch, tch sound. then you look to the cut and you can see the "footprint" of the touching teeth. this trace is about 3/4 long, but it's not even a 1/32 deep.
MY QUESTION: being a makita, is this acceptable?


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

My friend had the same issue with his lso1013L. Went thru 2 different saws and they all did the same. He had them sent into Makita for evaluation and they simply stated it was an unbalaced blade and not the tools fault... They sent the first back and we put a freud ultra fine finishing blade on they're and what do we find... The same thing... He ended switching saws even though he had his heart set on the Makita... 

Are you a Makita guy only??? Try the hitachi slider, very accurate, somewhat quiet and lighter weight to carry... I have heard nothing but good reviews from them.....

is it acceptable?, well if you are putting the cash down for the tool, you should be very content/satified/happy with your tool to fulfill all the requirments of your daily needs/jobs with the tool...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I went through 2 of the 10"s in about 3 months time, they are junk. Bought the bosch 12" fantastic saw, even better with a matsush!ta blade. Cant wait till july then Festool's Kapex will be out. It is quite expensive 1300.00+ but my bosch was almost 700.00


----------



## H.U.M. (Jun 3, 2008)

i am a makita guy, but more than that i'm the type of guy who goes for the best tool if i can afford it.
i've heard good things about the hitachi as well, but here where i am hitachi is not very popular, hence hard to find. so is makita, but you can find them a bit easier.
i havent had the chance to try or even see one up close. believe me, i would have made the change to see how good they are. my choices here are limited to dewalt, bosch, makita, and then ridgid, ryobi, etc.


----------



## H.U.M. (Jun 3, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I went through 2 of the 10"s in about 3 months time, they are junk. Bought the bosch 12" fantastic saw, even better with a matsush!ta blade. Cant wait till july then Festool's Kapex will be out. It is quite expensive 1300.00+ but my bosch was almost 700.00


i heard you get miter detent problem after a period of use. like the high fence and front controls.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Detent problems on Bosch? nah it has an over-ride for detents, people complain because of the size of the degree markings on the table, just split it. One of my makitas the upper part of the saw fell off of the table, all the castings cracked and broke. It also sheared off the pin for the head lock, it is spring loaded and really hard to get out so you can use the saw! Makita is getting crappy latley. I wont be purchasing any new blue tools for a while.


----------



## H.U.M. (Jun 3, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Detent problems on Bosch? nah it has an over-ride for detents, people complain because of the size of the degree markings on the table, just split it. One of my makitas the upper part of the saw fell off of the table, all the castings cracked and broke. It also sheared off the pin for the head lock, it is spring loaded and really hard to get out so you can use the saw! Makita is getting crappy latley. I wont be purchasing any new blue tools for a while.


which bosch model are you using?


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

I have he Bosch 4410l and have to say that it is the best saw ive ever used. At first, I hated the stubby markings on the miter scale. However, I have mine set to split the line and to put it at the edge gives you pretty accurate .25 degree markings. Overall, a great saw.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The 12" Slider 4412? I dont know off the top of my head. It is their newest 12" dual bevel slider.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

You should just talk to the Makita rep in the area. If not the rep, then a service center nearby, or at least a tech on the phone.

The Makita was rated #1 from fine wood working. 

I love mine and I have tried the Bosch and I wasn't impressed. 

To each their own.


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

Ratings? how much did makita pay for that rating? Just kidding . I have a lso714 7/1/2" mitre which for trim i feel is unbeatable and yes i own a 4410 L and a hitachi 10" slider as well...

Bosch/Makita/Hitachi all make exceptional saws, I guess it comes down to a user preference, feel, features and cost...


----------



## H.U.M. (Jun 3, 2008)

i'll try reaching a makita rep today and also see if i can try the 4410 at the store.
i'll keep you all posted, thanks for the replies.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Bosch 5412L. That is their newest 12" dual bevel slider. It is the best saw on the market. As for the wobble. Check your stand. It might not be able to hold the saws weight. I have a 10" regular chopping miter on the trac rac system Bosch used to use. Well...it wobbled a little, not that noticeable. Then i bought the new slider 12" Bosch, hooked up the saw and same thing happened with the kickback. The only difference was that i noticed metal from the table had broken. That is how i noticed that the wobble was coming from unsturdy stand. I now have the porta-mate and don't have the problem. However the Bosch rep told me about how they moved on to the gravity rise stand for miters because the trac rac was garbage. Look at your stand it might save you time and aggrevation.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

XanadooLTD said:


> However the Bosch rep told me about how they moved on to the gravity rise stand for miters because the trac rac was garbage. Look at your stand it might save you time and aggrevation.


I wouldn't say the Trac Rac is garbage. For a 10" or 12" non-slider it's more than adequate. Putting a 70-80# 12" SCMS on it is probably a little too much. I have beat the crap out of my trac rac for about 5 years now, left it out in the rain, etc. and it's still perfect.

I have a SawHelper stand for my 4412 and it works great, but I only drag out the 4412 when it's absolutely necessary. It's too damn big and heavy to move around.


----------



## H.U.M. (Jun 3, 2008)

XanadooLTD said:


> Bosch 5412L. That is their newest 12" dual bevel slider. It is the best saw on the market. As for the wobble. Check your stand. It might not be able to hold the saws weight. I have a 10" regular chopping miter on the trac rac system Bosch used to use. Well...it wobbled a little, not that noticeable. Then i bought the new slider 12" Bosch, hooked up the saw and same thing happened with the kickback. The only difference was that i noticed metal from the table had broken. That is how i noticed that the wobble was coming from unsturdy stand. I now have the porta-mate and don't have the problem. However the Bosch rep told me about how they moved on to the gravity rise stand for miters because the trac rac was garbage. Look at your stand it might save you time and aggrevation.


before even put it on the stand i tried right on the floor. same result.
i tried also on a makita stand and the ridgid msuv; all with the same final result.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

I absolutely love the trac rac stand and have zero problems whatsoever with wobble. 

What blades are you using. Only use zero or negative hook blades with a slider or it will never work.


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

I have the trac rac with a 12" DeWalt SCMS and I dont have any problems. I cut 16' base and crown with it. I Even had a 12" Ridgid SCMS on it the other day with zero problems.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Great it works for you guys. Bottom line is Bosch now uses the gravity rise miter saw stand. Also we were cutting 6 16' 5/4 decking boards on or stand. Let me rephrase then. The trac rac is good for carpentry. it is light weight, thing, the arms slide in. It is nice. On the down side the wheels are small, the rac is thing it is lightweight. For heavy duty use it is not good. If you have one and it works great. I have the porta mate and am ordering the gravity rise as soon as my porta mate breaks. But the porta mate is a beast and takes a beating


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I've noticed that the newest bosches that I've messed around with in the store are rather loose and even with the miter lock fully locked down, it still pivots back and forth as much as a degree. I also don't like the way the bevel dedent lock works. It seems way over complicated.

As for Makita, I've never seen any quality issues with them, I just don't like the location of the miter guide. 

Personally, I wouldn't buy either of them because of the above mentioned reasons.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

KAPEX!!! 24 days, I should get out my daughters christmas calender thing, I will tell them its Christmas in July for Daddy!!!


----------

